# مطلوب ( دائرة قطع إرسال الجوال )



## سعود عطيه (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد دائرة مهمة جداً جداً والدائرة تكون ( دائرة قطع إرسال الجوال )  زي إلي توجد في بعض المساجد
المخطط النظري للدائرة وإذا امكن المخطط العملي 
وارجو من الاخ الكريم إرسال الدائرة علي ال***** إذا امكن king_civic*************
والف شكر 

سعود عطيه 0555587682
المملكة العربية السعودية جدة 
كلية الاتصالات والالكترونيات بجدة 
الثانوية الصناعية بجدة
تقنية الالكترونيات


----------



## أحمدمانجيه (30 أكتوبر 2007)

راسلني عل yallabina2005***********


----------



## م.الـحـربي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة .. هناك دوائر كثيرة 

المهم سنضع بعض الروابط .. لمواقع اجنبية ..

 وارجو من الاخوان عدم استخدامها فيما لايرضي الله .. وان لايتم استخدامها في المستشفيات وان يأخذ الحيطة والحذر لان بعض المرضى .. كمرضى القلب او السكر يضعون اجهزة دقيقة قدتؤثر مثل هذه الاجهزه فيهم ..







الرابط الاول ..
http://www.reject.org/tsd/liz/gbppr/mil/celljam/index.html
الرابط الثاني .. وفية كيفية صنع الجهاز مع المخططات ..
http://www.ladyada.net/make/wavebubble


----------

